# Construcción de un Dip Meter



## angelcastell (Ago 28, 2010)

Hola a tod@s,

Estoy intentando montar un dip meter. He montado el esquema publicado en NeoTeo.
http://www.neoteo.com/dip-meter-descifrando-las-inductancias.neo

Pero me encuentro con un problema una vez ajustada la sensivilidad al cambiar la frecuencia de funcionamiento la aguja del microamperimetro se desplaza un 60% de la escala aun sin tener ningun circuito acoplado.

Los valores que leo son 20uA a 132MHz, y 80uA a 35MHz. 

¿Ese desplazamiento es normal o algo no funciona bien en el circuito?

Un saludo


----------



## asterión (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola, yo creo que no es normal, yo también monte ese dip, pero lo deje porque quería uno con toma externa a un frecuencímetro y arme otro, pero por lo que recuerdo en el de neoteo una vez estabilizada la aguja con el pot, no se movía por más que cambiara la frecuencia... Y en el nuevo dip que he armado tampoco se mueve la aguja cuando cambias de frecuencia. Podrías poner fotos en macro para echarle un ojo?


----------



## angelcastell (Sep 3, 2010)

Gracias por tu comentario, asterión.

Al final he montado otro esquema de Dip-meter y me sigue ocurriendo lo mismo. Por lo que intuyo de debe ser causa de alguno de los componentes que usado en los dos montajes: El micro-amperimetro, o el condensador variable, o yo... jeje. Sigo investigando la causa...

Adjunto unas fotos del nuevo montaje y el esquema, que pertenece a un modelo comercial el DM-81 de Kenwood.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 3, 2010)

disculpen que es un dip metter?


----------



## angelcastell (Sep 3, 2010)

Es basicamente un oscilador de fecuencia variable, en el cual la bobina del oscilador es accesible. Además se dispone de un microamperimetro para determinar el consumo del circuito o amplitud de la señal de RF (dependiendo del tipo de dip-meter).

El dip-meter se puede utilizar para: ajustar circuitos resonantes, bobinas, condensadores variables, antenas, sintonizar filtros y tanques "pi", medir capacidades y inductancias y como oscilador patrón.

Acoplando la bobina del dip-meter(acercandola físicamente) al circuito que está bajo prueba podemos averiguar la frecuencia de resonacia del circuito. Cuando está en resonancia el circuito oscilador con el circuito a prueba, el oscilador cede energia, al circuito bajo prueba, y esto lo podemos observar en el microamperimetro.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 3, 2010)

o!! exelente debe ser de gran utilidad estare atento a la construccion de el


----------



## asterión (Sep 6, 2010)

A mi me pasa al reves, todo funciona, pero no logro que caiga la aguja cuando le acerco un supuesto circuito tanque que este en su rango...


----------



## angelcastell (Sep 7, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> A mi me pasa al reves, todo funciona, pero no logro que caiga la aguja cuando le acerco un supuesto circuito tanque que este en su rango...



Si has montado el de Neoteo, a mi también me pasaba y al final fue que el FET lo tenia montado al revés.

¿El circuito te oscila?


----------



## asterión (Sep 7, 2010)

Todo funciona, hasta he probado en un receptor que el dip meter oscila, creo que tengo poca selectividad porque el valor del capacitor es grande...


----------



## angelcastell (Sep 12, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> Todo funciona, hasta he probado en un receptor que el dip meter oscila, creo que tengo poca selectividad porque el valor del capacitor es grande...



Yo, no es que sea muy experto en RF... pero como dices si el circuito bajo prueba tiene poca selectividad te será más dificil apreciar el dip.

Un saludo,


----------



## Cientifico (Sep 12, 2010)

Es normal,que cuando cambias frecuencia se modifique el consumo,para eso tienes el potenciometro,para ajustar la posicion de la aguja.Sldos


----------



## asterión (Sep 13, 2010)

angelcastell, donde me parece que tengo poca selectividad es en el dipmeter, en el circuito bajo prueba claro que sería bueno que sea como dices...


----------



## jogyweb (Ene 28, 2011)

Hola, hice el dip de neoteo y no me dio resultado, luego intentè con otro de 2 reansistores, pero nada, luego hice uno de 4 transistores y en todos el mismo resultado.
He hecho la siguiente prueba, enciendo un receptor de fm en frecuencia 100mhz app. luego ajusto aguja en el dip, muevo el condensador variable hasta que el receptor queda mudo, luego con una bobina de 3 espiras y un condensador variable en paralelo, acerco las bobinas y muevo el variable en paralelo a la bobina hasta que el receptor emite audio nuevamente.
Que quiere decir esto? que la bobina esta en relaciòn a la frecuencia que puedo obtener en la salida del dip y medida con un medidor de frecuencia?
Voy a tratar de subir un video de lo que he logrado.


----------



## angelcastell (Ene 29, 2011)

jogyweb dijo:


> ...
> Que quiere decir esto? que la bobina esta en relaciòn a la frecuencia que puedo obtener en la salida del dip y medida con un medidor de frecuencia?
> Voy a tratar de subir un video de lo que he logrado.



No acabo de entender del todo bien lo que quieres preguntar... Haber si es esto: la bobina del dip es el elemento que te determina sobre que rango de frecuencias oscilará el dipmeter. Más espiras-> frecuencias bajas menos espiras->frecuencias altas.

Sobre el montaje tanque que realizas con el condensador y la bobina de tres espiras. Al variar el condensador, haces que se "sintonice" con la frecuencia del dip y por lo tanto anula el efecto que este tiene sobre el receptor.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 30, 2011)

Hola:

Los Dep-Meter  suelen hacer el efecto que comentas, sobremanera en los que las bobinas son de 3 conexiones como el que pones en el esquema.
Suele ocurrir por varias razones,  una de ellas (aunque hayas solucionado el problema) suele ser por la impedancia del instrumento que utilices ya que pasa la tension que alimenta el FET a traves del instrumento y tambien de la bobina captadora, uniendo en DC la puerta y yel Drenador del FET, por eso ocurre ese efecto, puede que en algunos casos se vea atenuado porque los valores tanto de la bobina como del medidor esten dentro de unos niveles aceptables. Pero de todas formas al variar la bobina movil del instrumento variara su impedancia que repercutira en el trabajo del FET.

Os dejo una coleccion de Gate-Dep o GDO (en ingles) que he ido coleccionando a traves de los años por la RED.
Espero os sirva, yo monte el "Lambda Negative Resistance Dip Meter" y funciona de lujo.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## homebrew (Feb 24, 2011)

angelcastell dijo:


> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> Estoy intentando montar un dip meter. He montado el esquema publicado en NeoTeo.
> http://www.neoteo.com/dip-meter-descifrando-las-inductancias.neo
> ...




Hola la variacion del 60 % a la cual te refieres es porque la potencia del oscilador rf varia segun la frecuencia, por ende la tension rectificada que es enviada al instrumento varia segun la frecuencia.
Esto es algo normal para eso esta el control de sensibilidad en el grid-dip, en los modernos analizadores de antenas que ademas funcionan como grid-dip previo juego de bobinas opcionales este problema fue resuelto coloconado un circuito AGC que controla automaticamente la potencia del oscilador segun la frecuencia y asi se obtiene una salida practicamente plana desde 1 Mhz hasta 170 Mhz.
A grandes rasgos se toma una muestra de rf, se rectifica y amplifica por un circuito operacional y con la tension resultante se controla un fet que por ultimo este trabaja como resistencia variable en la etapa osciladora del grid-dip. 
Espero con esto contestar tus dudas por que varia hasta un 60 % la indicacion segun la frecuencia pese a no estar acoplado a ningun circuito resonante el gid-dip.

Saludos


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola, yo arme el de neoteo y me funciona pero con un problema, al poner el frecuencimetro este oscila unos Khz para arriba y para abajo, el unico cambio que hice fue el pote de 25k por uno de 50k y el fet por un mpf102, y las bobinas las arme sobre una formita de 13 mm usando cable telefonico,(sera mejor usar cable mas fino y darle mas vueltas?) suelen ser asi o hice algo mal? las conecciones las hice bien cortitas y esta todo encerrado en un gabinete de chapa.
Saludos


----------

